# John Deere 4310 Stopped running, HELP!!!



## Bonbon1981 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
I am not sure where to post this, either here or JOHN DEERE???

If anyone is knows anything in regards to JOHN DEERE brand tractors, that would be great. Or I guess tractors in general. 

My husband & I just bought JD 4310 tractor a couple weeks ago, it was running. Then it stopped running. 
Next the ignition, clicked when you turn the key. 
I ordered a new starter, thinking it was the solenoid & starter. 
We installed the starter. My husband by passed everything with jumper cables hooked up directly from the battery. & was able to HOT WIRE the tractor. It was able to turn over. 
The battery is perfect. My husband cleaned off the tractor, it was very dirty. 

We tested everything, & now finally, with some help, without wiring the tractor it now turns over, but does not start; sitting on the seat. 
Now my husband & friend are checking the fuel tubing (possibly not enough fuel is passing though). 
I am really new to the tractor, & don't know a whole lot. 

My husband said possibly it might be on the electrical component I have attached a diagram. 
He said it might be:
A- V1 Diode Block
B- V2- Diode Block
H- K6- Fuel Shutoff Solenoid Timer Module
If anyone knows what those are actually called. This way If I wanted to order them. 
If anyone has replaced those, where would you order them? 

Any help or advice, suggestions would be great 
Thanks, 
Bonnie


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pick up a service and repair manual for the tractor and read through the decision logic charts as to possible trouble sources. Parts swapping will empty your bank account, and generally gets one no where.

As for parts, John Deere carries the components you describe.

The Yanmar powered JD tractors have a fuel filter that easily plugs, but that would not have anything to do with the engine not turning over when attempting to start. That is usually bad connections on the battery cables, loose or rusted connection of the ground to frame bond on the negative battery cable, failing battery, bad key switch, loose or corroded positive battery connection to the starter solenoid, etc. 

There is a relay in the fuel system that fails and results in the solenoid on the injection pump failing to open, and gives a no start condition, as does the solenoid on the fuel injection pump. But that has nothing to do with the inability to crank the engine over. The fuel relay fails so often that the parts counter person at the dealership usually knows which one it is.


----------

